# 68 gto fuel sending unit



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, Having my trunk pan replaced. While the tank is out i wanted to replace my fuel sending unit. Gas gauge is not working. The one that is installed looks like it has a return and the one i got does not. Do i need to get another or can the return be capped off. is having a return better? Any help would be appreiciated. need to get it back to the body shop in a couple days so If i need to order something i have to do it fast. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion, is that having a return is better, especially if you live where it gets hot in the summer. Having the return helps avoid vapor lock problems in the heat.

Bear


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

What Bear said. If your '68 is like my '67, the existing power wire plug may not properly attach to the new sending unit. Take the plug off now and check. The old one may be threaded. Your new one looks not to be. I had to cobble together a fix using a screw with the head cut off and one of those end to end wire joiners. Not the best, but we didn't discover it until after the new tank was in.


----------

